# Tales of the Scarecrow: Utopia



## Abishai100 (Aug 12, 2017)

I've always been fascinated by the Scarecrow (a 'farmer's totem' of harvest-mysticism) and by Thomas More's _Utopia_ (a symbolic work about the 'quest' for philosophical 'perfection') and how it represents political yearnings, so here's a Utopianism-oriented 'multi-verse' about Scarecrow spreading his ideal message of 'pedestrianism propaganda.'

It can be argued that the modern era is the age of comic book oriented storytelling...

Enjoy!


====

CHAPTER 1: New York City

Scarecrow descended from heaven to talk to New York City residents about the reality of pedestrian cynicism. He wanted people to know that he was not the Grim Reaper or a messenger or death or a ferryman for the ominous River Styx. However, his scarecrow-appearance made people wonder if he was some kind of harbinger of doom. Scarecrow had a very raggedy and somewhat diabolical appearance, since, after all, he meditated about the depth of the harvest even in the modern age (e.g., FDA, Wal-Mart, organic farming, etc.). Scarecrow decided to create optimism in NYC on Halloween Eve by riding around on a horse and carrying a megaphone to deliver statements such as, "Hang on to your...groceries!"

CHAPTER 2: Romania

Scarecrow visited Transylvania, Romania and talked to people on Halloween Eve about the folkloric intrigue surrounding the mythic tales of Count Dracula, the cryptic hermitic 'prince' rumored to have a taste for human blood. Scarecrow assured Romanians that Dracula was simply a manifestation of the pedestrian fascination with vitality and sanity. Transylvania had become jaded by modern traffic, but Scarecrow suggested to people that thoughts about the shared labor of the 'grand harvest' would place in them a Utopian feeling about tourism and even Romanian Airlines!

CHAPTER 3: Moscow

Scarecrow visited the somewhat challenged city of Moscow, Russia and witnessed firsthand the 'aftermath' of the dissolution of the Soviet Union and the fall of communism in the modern world. There was a sort of 'Pepsi-cynicism' on the streets, and the Russian mafia had replaced the Czars and the great 'premiers' (e.g., Lenin). Scarecrow roamed around on Halloween with a bag of candy-corn, telling kids not to be worried about the mafia, since, after all, the busy and bustling city was a product of simple pedestrian daydreams (e.g., the cinema)!

CHAPTER 4: Washington

Scarecrow visited the White House and President Donald Trump (in a dream). He talked to Trump who couldn't believe he was seeing the mystical 'warrior,' but Scarecrow assured him he was only dreaming and he could be assured he was not in imminent danger. Scarecrow told President Trump that the modern world was gauged by commerce and multiculturalism and that his administration would have to address the people's interest in basic philosophical analysis of globalization 'etiquette.' Scarecrow reminded Trump that to honor Washington's 'monuments' such as the White House, Americans would need to understand how Halloween reflects a spiritual angst towards masquerade!

CHAPTER 5: Australia

Scarecrow visited Melbourne and Sydney (Australia) and told Aussies about the pageantry of the Australian Open (the Grand Slam tennis tournament that kicked off the tennis-year every January). Scarecrow realized that TV coverage had made people somewhat 'cynical' about the coverage of competitive sports and how it brought peoples from all cultures together in a peaceful way. Scarecrow reminded Aussies that tennis was much more popular globally than badminton, so embracing the pageantry of the Australian Open was a right matter of 'political savvy' and could possibly draw both hemispheres of Earth towards the chivalry of Utopia itself!

====


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Aug 12, 2017)

Pedestrian propaganda is believing that being educated entitles someone to a high paying job and benefits like their some sort of elite class.

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Abishai100 (Aug 16, 2017)

*Addendum: Phoenix Wright*


This is more of a fan-fic which I'm using to address the noteworthy criticism...


====

Phoenix Wright, son of Scarecrow, was a hot-shot lawyer in Los Angeles who took a very important legal case involving a business consulting firm employee named Stan accused of raping his female boss Shirley. According to Shirley's lawyers, Stan forced his way into Shirley's office while they were both working late one Friday evening and raped her on her own desk (since no one else was on their building floor and the maintenance people were gone and the security cameras in the main hallways were shut off and the late-night security guards had not yet arrived). Shirley wanted heavy payment in damages, and her lawyers were seeking criminal prosecution.

Stan claimed that he only went inside Shirley's office and started drinking champagne with her (to celebrate a recently closed successful deal with IBM) and started flirting with her (and she reciprocated!) while they were both 'tipsy.' Stan claimed that he was in a relationship with a young woman named Evelyn who worked in a bank across the street (as a teller) and had no reason to force himself onto Shirley. Stan further claimed that Shirley was often abusive to him verbally and very aloof to him on the working-floor, even when he did great work for their company; Stan believed this was because Shirley resented his hard-nosed work ethic and held a secret 'feminist grudge' against him. It was basically Shirley's word against Stan's, and Phoenix Wright was challenged. Phoenix resolved to reach an 'Utopian ideal' by listening to both parties' demands for 'convenient disclosure.'

Since Shirley was on birth-control pills and was dating another man with whom she was involved intimately, there would be no pregnancy-test to determine if Stan and Shirley had sexual contact which resulted in any kind of fertilization event. Shirley also showered and cleaned up after the alleged night of the rape, and there were no obvious signs in the office-place of any kind of struggle (just some desk-papers shuffled around somewhat messily). Phoenix assumed the slight disorganization in the office could be a result of Stan and Shirley 'playing nice' while drinking champagne in Shirley's office. Shirley's lawyers insisted that Stan was the typical rapist with an alibi and that Shirley was in a jam given any lack of substantial evidence or witnesses.

Phoenix was not defending Stan or Shirley but was called in to consult given the weightiness of the case (Stan and Shirley worked for a high-profile L.A. business consultancy) and a dearth of evidence to support the stories of both individuals (which obviously differed as much as night-and-day!). Phoenix, son of Scarecrow, was begotten by Scarecrow and Phoenix's mother Marilyn Monroe (though Phoenix kept this a deep secret from the world!). Phoenix grew up with a great patriotic idealism towards legal discourse (no doubt inherited from his mother) but also with a 'noir-sensibility' towards guilt and punishment (no doubt inherited from his father). Phoenix wanted the outcome of this case to be favorable to the company and acceptable to both Stan and Shirley.

*PHOENIX'S PRESENTATION:*

It occurs to me that Stan and Shirley are both in possession of strong arguments and claims. We know that living in L.A. might make us empathetic to both of their pleas. As American urbanites, we may sympathize with Stan's claim that he was an ambitious business-company employee enjoying champagne and harmlessly flirting with his attractive female boss near the end of a work night (and week) and perhaps even looking to ameliorate their apparent 'gender-strained' relations in the workplace. As American urbanites, we may also/instead empathize with Shirley's claim that even though Stan is an attractive employee, she had no intention to engage in any non-professional intimate activity with him and resents the claim that she was in a position to flirt with him over a bottle of champagne after work in the office. I've always been ultra-concerned about intriguing cases involving testimonies, and it seems to me that this peculiar 'rape-case' involving the argumentative Stan and the seriously-perturbed Shirley illuminates one key 'face of darkness' in modern Los Angeles: be wary of not empathizing with all involved parties in a case involving deceit!

====


----------

